# need advice on es31b



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, it is way too small. Owners tend to “push” them, causing them to overheat (fry). If you go to EVAlbum or here on the “Garage”, you will find that 9” is the preferred size for this size truck.

94 S10 9” ADC motor

FYI Posting on a more appropriate section of this forum may prompt more responses.


----------



## 72opel (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks--not what I wanted to hear but --Thank you


----------

